# Beeswax candle help needed



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Please tell me what I'm doing wrong with my melted beeswax candles. I used wick~ I pre-dipped it~ and used the size that the wick bag said to use in each size of candle mold...but they just don't burn well at all! What is the best kind/size of wick to use in votives, 2" , 3" and 4" wide candles??? What is the secret for them to burn well????  Helllpppp! Thanks!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Real wax used a fatter wick than parrafin, and so if you are reading the directions for a parrafin candle.........

I found that out the hard way!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Beeswax burns at a much higher temp than petroleum based waxes, so you need a larger size wick for each size candle. Most commercial "beeswax" candles are only 50 to 80% beeswax, so they can use a smaller size.

so.....what sort of wick are you using? braided, square, cored?
What seems to be the problem with the burn? Is it burning too fast? does it pool wax and burn out the wick? Does it burn down inside the pillar?

http://www.candlecauldron.com/troubleshooting.html is a good online troubleshooting guide. Lots more to explore on the site, too.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

I used 3/0 square braid in the votives, size #1 in the 1-2" candles. I had purchased this wick from a gal that makes and sells beeswax tapers and she had bought it from Cierra Candle. When the candles burn they burn well....for a while...then put themselves out.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry about the delay in replying  

My guess is that your votive needs a larger wick. I use a square braid #2 for votives...consider: the #1 is great for tapers...but a taper is usually 1/2 the size (diameter) of a votive. You need a wick that will burn enough of the wax to form a pool that it can suck up the wax from. Beeswax melts at a pretty high temp, so it needs a larger wick to provide the heat.

You might try picking up some cored wick (easily found already cut to size and tabbed at JoAnns, hobby lobby, anywhere that has candlemaking stuff) and try a small batch with those...see if you get better results.


----------

